# Metal curtain rail - how should they stay up?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Hi,

Two of the metal curtain rails / poles in our 2008 Apache have fallen off at one end. There seems to be no obvious way to make them stay on again. There is a "base plate" fixed to the roof with a produding stump, over which the rail's upright fitting slides. However, there is nothing obvious to then hold it in place, other than a hope that Sir Isaac Newton had it wrong all those years ago, and the laws of gravity do not apply to Autotrail as to all other things in the universe.

Any ideas on how to sort this irritating problem please?

Thanks,

Timotei


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Just in case anyone else has a problem, I have found that there is a grub screw at the back of the pole upright, which requires a small Allen key to tighten it. Fiddly job, especially with big mits like mine, made a little easier if you take the pole down first, and tighten the fittings before restoring the pole.

Timotei


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

In mine, the way the poles are fitted is the same principle as the bathroom towel rail. Just the odd tighten from time to times seems to do the trick. 

Just never over tighten incase you strip the threads on the screw.


----------

